# Groups Seek Nationwide Ban on Traditional Ammunition



## buckeye dan (Apr 30, 2008)

Also Seeks Ban on Lead Fishing Tackle

8/5/10

This week, two environmental groups filed a petition with the U.S. Environmental Protection Agency (EPA) seeking a nationwide ban on lead ammunition and lead fishing tackle. Such a ban would drastically reduce sportsmen numbers and result in decimated funding for wildlife conservation programs due to a loss of revenue from licenses and taxes on sporting equipment.

The petition filed was filed under the Toxic Substances Control Act, which regulates dangerous chemicals, on August 3 by the Center for Biological Diversity (CBD), the American Bird Conservancy and several other groups. It claims that the use of traditional ammunition is dangerous to certain types of wildlife, including numerous birds, which scavenge on parts of game that remain in the field.

The U.S. Sportsmen’s Alliance (USSA) and other groups have repeatedly pointed out that scientific evidence connecting lead ammunition to the harm of most animal populations is inconclusive. However, there are real concerns that forcing sportsmen to purchase higher cost, non-lead ammunition will decrease the number of days spent in the field as it prices many out of the market.

“It is important for everyone to remember that the engine that drives wildlife conservation is fueled by the dollars generated by the American sportsman,” said Rob Sexton, USSA vice president for government affairs. “In fact, sportsmen contribute nearly every dime used for managing wildlife and habitat preservation from coast to coast. Given our history of over 100 years of successful wildlife conservation, you would in essence be killing the goose that laid the golden egg with this meat cleaver approach.”

Take Action! Sportsmen are encouraged to express their opposition to this petition by contacting the following Environmental Protection Agency staff. Let them know that sportsmen represent the foundation of America’s conservation movement and that this ban will result in a critical loss of funding for wildlife and other important programs:



Lisa P. Jackson
Administrator
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
1200 Pennsylvania Ave., NW
Washington, DC 20460
(202) 564-4700
Fax: (202) 501-1450
Email: [email protected]

And

Steve Owens
Assistant Administrator, Prevention, Pesticides & Toxic Substance
U.S. Environmental Protection Agency
1200 Pennsylvania Ave., NW
Washington, DC 20460
(202) 564-2902
Fax: (202) 546-0801
Email: [email protected]


An Associated Press article on the above, in case anyone doubts the authenticity of this:
http://www.google.com/hostednews/ap/...6CrPQD9HC84U80

The petition:
http://www.biologicaldiversity.org/c...ion_8-3-10.pdf

Mods you might want to sticky this thread in ALL the forums that pertain to hunting and fishing. The urgency of this deserves maximum exposure.

And yes they really are sweeping as broadly as they possibly can. This is not just some proposal for some phased-in plan to limit the use of lead on federal hunting land.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

If you all didn't see this coming then you need to focus. However, outlawing crossbows is far more important to hunters I can see.

Much Aloha... :beer:


----------



## BigBirdVA (Nov 5, 2002)

rattus58 said:


> If you all didn't see this coming then you need to focus. However, outlawing crossbows is far more important to hunters I can see.
> 
> Much Aloha... :beer:


All you have to do is convince certain people in WI that it will interfere with "real bowhunting" and they'll fight to the death. 

Every time I get one of these things like this in the emails from USSA I think of all the misguided effort wasted on personal BS agenda items while the real threats go unchecked.


----------



## rattus58 (Jul 9, 2007)

BigBirdVA said:


> All you have to do is convince certain people in WI that it will interfere with "real bowhunting" and they'll fight to the death.
> 
> Every time I get one of these things like this in the emails from USSA I think of all the misguided effort wasted on personal BS agenda items while the real threats go unchecked.


:thumbs_up


----------



## Jim C (Oct 15, 2002)

buckeye dan said:


> Also Seeks Ban on Lead Fishing Tackle
> 
> 8/5/10
> 
> ...


if the Obamatard bureaucrats allow this to happen its gonna be a complete destruction of the dems in the next two elections-at least. Lots of union dem robots are hunters and lots and lots of black voters fish.


----------



## Dchiefransom (Jan 16, 2006)

States should enact laws NOW that every dollar for wildlife that is lost due to this MUST be replaced by tax increases on everyone.


----------

